# box scraper



## fordsdf250 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking at getting a boxblade for my home driveway. There is a lot of rock and thick clay that i need to level and move. What is a good brand of scraper that will get the job done and what is the difference between solid vs hinged tailgates. do the hinged ones have rock and material flow easier out of the back.
fordsdf250 is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Frontier or bushog are tops. The tailgate models are super expensive and not needed in my opinion. Boxscrapers are much better than rear blades in very rocky or hard soils like roads!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Frontier or bushog are tops. The tailgate models are super expensive and not needed in my opinion. Boxscrapers are much better than rear blades in very rocky or hard soils like roads!


Man you said it! The back blade idea should be dropped, once you've used a box blade the right way they rule. and I have a brush hog drag box 8' and it works sweet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The back blades just hop over rocks and hard ground, whereas a box scraper when it hits a big rock or a root, will either rip it out, or stop the tractor in its tracks!


----------

